# Banners with gibberish on some PVR recordings



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm seeing gibberish such as "%*+$"pysaa"
on the descriptive banners of some of my PVR recordings.
For example, the wife watches a certain soap every
day. It records just fine and the title displays correctly
on the "events" screen but while playing, if I press 
"browse" or "cancel", the banner pops up with "^%#ssy*"
"Rated G', "Not yet purchased" and additional nonsense.
Is this PVR headed for trouble or should I just give it
a good swift boot in the hard drive?


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

What kind of machine are you using?


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

A 501.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

There was a period when this kind of garble showed up on the DP during a bad record. I have never seen anything like this on the 501. Do you see this frequently, on a particular show or randomly? How long has been ocurring (that you know of)?


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

So far, this has only occured on one program. 
("Passions", WNBC, M-F 2pm EDT)
It has occured every day this week. I am checking other
recordings to see if the problem occurs there as well.
When the banner shows corrupt data, so does the 
"info." (i.e.: instead of "Character A badmouths Character
B," I'll see "&[email protected])+klypys?" or something similar.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

I bet a memory dump would solve this but you would have to redo any personal settings.

You could also try removing this event from the timer menu & re-entering it later.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I've had this happen before, although this was prior to P154. Once you are done with the recording, delete it. Then, hold down the front panel power button until both "Power" and "Record" are lit up (around 5 seconds), then release and let the 501 reboot. Wait about 5 minutes, then go in a perform a switch check.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I've had this happen a few times on 154 and I've also had the wrong title show up on the listing. I recorded Traffic and it said 6th Day.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

On occassion, if you run over the time of the show into the next, it picks up the name of the show on when the record ends. Was 6th Day on after Traffic?


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

I've solved my problem, at least for now. I did a memory
dump as HTguy suggested. The banners are "normal"
again.


----------

